# [Photos] Téléchargement sur iCloud impossible



## Jeremy352 (24 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous, je me permets de créer un nouveau sujet car je suis confronté à un petit soucis avec mon nouveau MacBook Pro. J'ai augmenté ma capacité de stockage iCloud dans le but de sauvegarder mes 13.000 photos sur iCloud dans le but d'avoir une sauvegarde.

J'ai donc lancé le transfert qui a duré toute la nuit et ce matin en me réveillant, les photos étaient cloudées. Malheureusement, j'ai 607 photos qui sont apparues dans un dossier Photos intitulé "Téléchargement sur iCloud impossible". Il me reste 30Go de disponible sur iCloud et mes 12.000 autres photos sont bien passées... J'ai beau réessayer, je ne comprends pas pourquoi elles ne grimpent pas.
je ne trouve pas de lien entre les photos, elles viennent de différents appareils (Reflex, iPhones) et concernent des photos de 2012 à Avril 2019.
J'ai recherché sur google, j'ai trouvé des posts similaires au mien sur le Support Apple mais sans réelles réponses, alors je tente ici ma chance.

Merci d'avance !

Jérémy


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,
Stop à cette idée répandue que iCloud est une sauvegarde : non!!
C’est une synchronisation...


----------



## Jeremy352 (24 Juillet 2019)

Certes. J'ai bien cette notion en tête et j'ai peut être mal décrit la chose effectivement.
Mais le fait est que si mon appart crame et que mon SSD photothèque + mon SSD de secours sont détruits, j'aurai tout de même une "sauvegarde" de mes photos donc l'un dans l'autre... ;-) 
Ce qui ne me résout pas mon problème cela dit.


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Juillet 2019)

Jeremy352 a dit:


> Certes. J'ai bien cette notion en tête et j'ai peut être mal décrit la chose effectivement.
> Mais le fait est que si mon appart crame et que mon SSD photothèque + mon SSD de secours sont détruits, j'aurai tout de même une "sauvegarde" de mes photos donc l'un dans l'autre... ;-)
> Ce qui ne me résout pas mon problème cela dit.


Disque dur chez un parent ou ami...


----------



## iCommencesurmac (3 Septembre 2019)

Hello all,
Je up ce sujet car j'ai le même problème : un dossier est apparu dans la Photothèque "Téléchargement sur iCloud impossible" avec 1317 éléments (sur 19 000+)... sans aucun lien les uns avec les autres : différents appareils (Nikon, iPhone 6, 6s, X), différentes méthodes d'ajout (importation, synchro à partir de l'iPhone), différentes dates (de 2000 à 2019 !)...
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de l'origine du problème (et de sa résolution ?!) ?
Thanks !


----------



## Bahia vista (5 Novembre 2019)

a priori, j ai moi aussi le meme problème , et je vois que personne ne trouve de réponse. Meme pas les gars de APPLE SUPPORT. 
et je fais quoi moi avec mon cloud qui n accepte que la moitié de mes photos? et qui refuse les autres . Aucune solution? 
C est triste .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Les raisons peuvent être multiples (a part les bogues bien sur).
L’extension du fichier, la méthode de synchronisation depuis Photos, iPhotos ou autres logiciels, arborescence etc...
Comment as tu procédé et à partir de quelle photothèque ?


----------



## Bahia vista (5 Novembre 2019)

J ai tout simplement acheté 50 GB de I cloud , pour mon bureau, tout. s est bien passé . 
Ensuite dans mon PHOTOS, il a téléchargé 2002 sur 4000 normalement . Pour ensuite arrêter de les envoyer dans I cloud . 
Il continue d essayer mais renvoie les photos dans un dossier nouveau qui s est créé dans PHOTOS , un petit nuage avec un point d exclamation , quand je clique dessus , il  s appelle . Téléchargement impossible dans I CLOUD . et c est ainsi. Alors que j ai encore 35 GB de libre dans I cloud. 
Et personne ne sait pourquoi. 
Si vous avez une idée? 
Merci


----------



## peyret (5 Novembre 2019)

ADSL Free ?


----------



## tonio85 (2 Mars 2020)

Bon finalement quelqu'un a la solution à ce problème?


----------



## irepvv (20 Juillet 2020)

J'ai ce dossier: "Téléchargement impossible" dans ma photothèque (donc pas exactement: "Téléchargement sur iCloud impossible").
La solution pour moi semble être de demander une rotation des images concernées. Une fois la rotation effectuée (raccourci clavier: commande R ou commande Option R), attendre quelques secondes puis l'image disparaît du dossier "Téléchargement impossible" ! Oh joie ! J'ai effectué la même opération avec une sélection multiple d'images et cela fonctionne aussi.


----------



## iCommencesurmac (29 Août 2020)

Hello all,

J'ai testé la solution Rotation des photos... c'est incroyable ! Cela fonctionne : la photo disparait bien du dossier "Téléchargement impossible", et se synchronise sans problème sur iCloud - et apparaît bien dans la photothèque des autres devices...
Encore mieux, en modifiant ladite photo sur iPhone par exemple, et en supprimant l'ajustement automatique du plan (fonction "recadrer"), on peut remettre la photo à l'endroit ET elle reste synchronisée...

Ceci étant dit, je ne comprends pas le lien de cause à effet et comment la rotation suffit à régler le pb de synchro.


----------



## uxmd (6 Mars 2021)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Stop à cette idée répandue que iCloud est une sauvegarde : non!!
> C’est une synchronisation...


iCloud est un service de synchronisation incrémentielle.
Et iCloud Drive, l'espace de stockage dédié.


----------



## uxmd (6 Mars 2021)

uxmd a dit:


> iCloud est un service de synchronisation incrémentielle.
> Et iCloud Drive, l'espace de stockage dédié.


Au même titre qu'un BMX permet d'aller à un point A vers un point B comme le fait (peut-être différemment) un VTT, iCloud Drive permet de faire une sauvegarde.

Ensuite, l'important dans la constitution d'une sauvegarde est de garder à l'esprit qu'un minimum de 3 points de stockage individuel est un début de garantie.

Exemple : 1/ La source. 2/ copie A (disque externe) 3/ copie B (cloud ou NAS perso).
il est surtout bon de disposer d'une copie extérieur à son domicile. Seulement, pour cela, seul les clouds proposent un service financièrement raisonnable et présentant une interface et une expérience accessibles à tous.

Perso je travaille (sauvegarde perso) avec :

2,2 To sur iCloud
1 disque 3 TB USB 3.0
1 SSD 250 Go USB 3.0
1 cloud privé WD 2 TB + 1 TB USB 3.0
1 cloud privé WD 2 TB en Backup
1 Server DATA 12 cores 30Mo L2 64 Go Ram ECC avec 1 Raid 5 de 8.3 TB (4 x 3 TB)

Et meme si je bosse sur beaucoup de projets , que je suis souvent en nomade (informatiquement), et que j'assure les sauvegardes de mes proches Noobs, c'est bien plus qu'il n'en faut !
Au-dela ça ne serait utile (chez un particulier) que pour un vidéaste passionné réalisant du montage video tous les weekend.
Ou comme il s'en déduit facilement, pour un collecteur de copie illégale.
Perso, en cinéphile n'ayant que peu de moyen, je préfère malgré tout faire la chasse aux Blu-ray à prix cassé et profiter d'une qualité d'image et son.


----------



## uxmd (6 Mars 2021)

Pour se recentrer sur le problème émis par l'auteur et suivit par d'autres demandeurs, avez-vous tenté une réparation de votre bibliothèque.
Cela peut résoudre bien des problèmes.
Il suffit de lancer le logiciel "Photos", en maintenant les touches ALT + CMD.
La réparation de la bibliothèque vous sera alors proposée.

Sinon, il peut arriver que durant des transferts de disque à disque, sauvegardes ou copies, une erreur se produise sans que l'on y prête attention.
Les vignettes d'aperçu sont alors physiquement présentes dans le conteneur de la bibliothèque, mais par les originaux.
C'est ainsi que les photos apparaissent dans l'application, mais qu'il est impossible pour le système de faire la copie vers iCloud ou quelconque exportation puisqu'il ne trouve pas l'original.


----------



## uxmd (6 Mars 2021)

Bahia vista a dit:


> J ai tout simplement acheté 50 GB de I cloud , pour mon bureau, tout. s est bien passé .
> Ensuite dans mon PHOTOS, il a téléchargé 2002 sur 4000 normalement . Pour ensuite arrêter de les envoyer dans I cloud .
> Il continue d essayer mais renvoie les photos dans un dossier nouveau qui s est créé dans PHOTOS , un petit nuage avec un point d exclamation , quand je clique dessus , il  s appelle . Téléchargement impossible dans I CLOUD . et c est ainsi. Alors que j ai encore 35 GB de libre dans I cloud.
> Et personne ne sait pourquoi.
> ...


Hello, as-tu importé des photos depuis d'autres sources qu'un produit Apple (ex: appareil photo, disque dur...) ? peut-être que certaines photos possède des caractéristiques ou format que iCloud n'arrive pas prendre charge.

Dans ces cas précis, je convertis ou passe par un dossier créé dans iCloud (histoire de disposer d'une sauvegarde et de pouvoir y avoir accès où que je sois (3-4G ou Wifi).


----------



## Muriel (14 Novembre 2021)

uxmd a dit:


> Pour se recentrer sur le problème émis par l'auteur et suivit par d'autres demandeurs, avez-vous tenté une réparation de votre bibliothèque.
> Cela peut résoudre bien des problèmes.
> Il suffit de lancer le logiciel "Photos", en maintenant les touches ALT + CMD.
> La réparation de la bibliothèque vous sera alors proposée.
> ...


Bonjour, 
Je rebondis sur la deuxième partie de ton message. J'ai dans ma bibliothèque Iphone un dossier "téléchargement impossible" avec 3660 photos (sur 4800 soit quasiment tout). Je pense qu'elles sont, comme tu dis, uniquement en apercu mais pas "enregistrées". Je suis restée 1h au téléphone avec Apple hier et je suis restée sans solution. Quelle manipulation faire? Celle dont tu parles dans la première partie de ton message? A savoir que sur le mac, dans mon app Icloud, ce dossier "téléchargement impossible" n'apparait pas et que je n'ai que 1200 photos donc si tu connais une équivalence à faire directement sur le téléphone je suis preneuse, les photos ne sont visibles que sur celui-ci.
Merci d'avance pour ton retour.


----------

